# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Sakupi ih sve!!! Djeca i marketing

## Mojca

Ne znam... možda je ovo za filozofski... dakle, postoji svo more igračaka koje bih dekretom zabranila, a klinci luduju za njima. Kako se nositi s tim, u kojoj mjeri ih dopustiti? 

Što je omjer para i muzike, odnosno cijene i kvalitete igračke, lošiji, to su njima igračke zanimljivije. 
Npr. L.O.L. lutkice. 10 skoro istih, malo različitih lutkica, koje kad kupuješ, ne znaš koju kupuješ (kao kinder jaje), koje u proizvodnji ne koštaju više od 15 kn, koštaju 95 kn... Pa Soy Luna privjesci role, pa psići skriveni u kroasanima...
Pa ne znam što sve ne, trudim se da ne gleda reklame, ovih par sam zapamtila. I u čemu je fora s onim Skvišijem? 
Pa (misilm Top model) bojanka/bilježnica na sirenu za 79 kn?!?!?

Osjećam se k'o idiot kad djetetu od 7 godina tupim o marketingu, o odnosu cijene igračke i njene vrijednosti, o tome da su sve te igračke u setovima samo zato da bi namamili djecu da kupuju, jer znaju da djeca žele imati sve. 
A osjećala bi se k'o zadnji luzer da joj to ne kažem... i mislim si, pa gdje mi to živimo, da moramo djecu osim na to da paze u prometu moraju paziti i u dućanima, da znaju prosuditi... umjesto da uživaju u djetinjstvu. 

Gdje je granica? 
Jesam li nemajka kad sam joj rekla da ja ne dajem novce za igračke u koje ne vjerujem? Kad joj kažem da si može kupiti L.O.L. lutkice za svoje novce iz kasice, ali ja za to ne dajem novce.
Itd...

----------


## ina33

Helou  :Smile: . Ogroman dio marketing budžeta ide za tu dobnu skupinu, tu i malo veću. "Vrijednosti" se najbolje najmanjima prodaju, od raznoraznih, pa do aktualnih fizičkih proizvoda. Kud ćeš boljeg pokaznog primjera onog dokumentarca gdje vrtićanci u Americi nisu znali riječi himne, ali jes tko je Ronald McDonald. Gura im se svašta. Ne moraš joj odmah spominjati marketing (neće znat što je to), ali neka to bude uvod u "yeah, right" stav od većine "reklama" i "obećanja" - npr. super je početak krema za bore, Q10 kozmetika... pa lagano s dobi preći na njen dijapazon, pa na političare i tako... na cijeli svemir, nebo je granica (pun intended))  :Smile: . Ne moraš joj dat lovu za sve što hoće. Kakva nemajka.

----------


## ina33

To zapravo nije problem, to je savršena prilika  :Grin: . Prigrli je.

----------


## Mojca

> To zapravo nije problem, to je savršena prilika . Prigrli je.


Pa nadam se da jesam. 
Kad smo išle kupiti L.O.L lutkicu (za njene novce) skužila je veliki Harry Potter Lego za 800 kn... pa sam joj objašnjavala i rekla da može imati 8 lutkica ili poštenu igračku i pitala ju što je bolje. (Sreća nije rekla lutkice, jer da je ne znam što bi  :Laughing: ) 
Onda smo uveli džeparac da bi mogla štedjeti i uvela sam plaćanje njenog rada (ne redovnih kućanskih poslova). Jedno pol sata je otvarala kovrete i slagala neke moje papire i za to je dobila 5 kn i bila je zadovoljna. E, hoće li to potrajati, tko zna...

----------


## magriz

prvo lutkice, a onda skinovi na fortnajtu  :Grin: 
ja sam zla mater koja ne da novac za takve stvari. a on smije potrosit 2x godisnje limitiran iznos iz svog dzeparca

----------


## vertex

Pritisak marketinga jest velik i jako naporan, ali sam se ja u skoro 19 godina navikla i naučila nositi s tim (više-manje) pa me više ne baca u očaj. Rekla bih da je dobra igračka s kojom se dijete igra. Ako je gluparija od Lune, a u upotrebi je, onda je odlična. Nisam sigurna da je Lego baš nešto puno drugačiji...mi smo za Lego generacijski nostalgično vezani, i istina je da je kvalitetan, ali ipak...nebrojeni Lego setovi skupljaju prašinu po mnogim dječjim sobama, imaju sav popratni marketing, serije ovoga i onoga, nisu daleko od sakupi ih sve...to je danas jednostavno tako. Ne treba pokupovati sve, ali ništa značajno (u smislu odgoja i vrijednosti) se ne dobije niti ako se odbija kupiti išta.

----------


## Mojca

> a onda skinovi na fortnajtu


Što je to?

----------


## Cathy

> prvo lutkice, a onda skinovi na fortnajtu 
> ja sam zla mater koja ne da novac za takve stvari. a on smije potrosit 2x godisnje limitiran iznos iz svog dzeparca


Baš sam se i ja sjetila V-Bucksa i kako sam na forumu proglašena nemajkom jer ne dam da troši na to. :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

> pa lagano s dobi preći na njen dijapazon, pa na političare i tako... na cijeli svemir, nebo je granica (pun intended)) .



Joj, ponekad mislim da joj previše toga pričam... pa joj kažem da o tome ne priča u školi.

----------


## zutaminuta

Od televizije ostaviš samo Netflix na kojem nema reklama i onda neće ništa htjeti.

----------


## jelena.O

To je kod nas Nula bodova
Ponekad kad su im nogometaši i slično iskačame neku lovu za naljepnice,ali daleko od toga skupi ih sve.

----------


## Cubana

Mi se doma sprdamo sa "moraš skupiti sve" i kod nas se to samo na petice odnosi.
Nikad nismo skupljali sve, od nicega.

----------


## ina33

Sto se tice legica, kod moje bacen novac. Najbolja igracka - papir i olovka. Tj ona ikea ploca. Nema tu objektìvnog... Nicklrodeone i ostalo sto sluzi kao platformu za guranje proizvoda sam makla zbog krijestave sinhronizacije i blesavih girly serijala. Reklame osle kao added bonus. Poslije ti dolazw whatsup nalje itd. Edukacija traje i nuzna je.

----------


## Peterlin

> Od televizije ostaviš samo Netflix na kojem nema reklama i onda neće ništa htjeti.


Eh, tako je dok su mali, a onda u vrtiću i školi vide od drugih....pa slijedi Ja imam  a ti nemaš spika

U nekom trenutku treba iz pustiti da shvate koliko je to bzvz, ali teško to ide prije desete godine. Mi smo nešto popuštali, a dosta toga ipak nismo. Kad potroši cijeli džeparac od 50 kn (mjesečno) na gluparije, pa mu ne daš drugu lovu za pizzu, shvatit će. Ali ne ide to brzo.

----------


## Lili75

To su ipak novci koje smo mm i ja zaradili i ne vidim nikakav problem reći djetetu da je nešto skupo i da neću kupit.
Ako nije skupo nego se samo skuplja veća količina istoga, to isto izbjegavam jer ne podnosim gomilanje stvari po stanu.

Šta ja znam, meni to nije nikad bio problem-taj marketing. Pa toga će bit sve više i više kako odrastaju. Želim ih naučiti da se ne poistovjećuju sa stvarima, imanjem istoga, foliranjem pred ekipom i zasad mi ide skroz dobro.

Naš domet je što mali skuplja sličice za album Uefa.  :Smile: al trenira nogomet pa ajde.

----------


## Lili75

> Mi se doma sprdamo sa "moraš skupiti sve" i kod nas se to samo na petice odnosi.
> Nikad nismo skupljali sve, od nicega.


Isto ovako.

----------


## Lili75

Ispravak same sebe  :Smile: 

Svidjeli su im se zdravoljupci, kupila sam jednog ja, jednog muž, a oni svojim novcima još možda 2. Sad već prijetim da ću to sve u vreću i za djecu koja nemaju.

----------


## jelena.O

> To su ipak novci koje smo mm i ja zaradili i ne vidim nikakav problem reći djetetu da je nešto skupo i da neću kupit.
> Ako nije skupo nego se samo skuplja veća količina istoga, to isto izbjegavam jer ne podnosim gomilanje stvari po stanu.
> 
> Šta ja znam, meni to nije nikad bio problem-taj marketing. Pa toga će bit sve više i više kako odrastaju. Želim ih naučiti da se ne poistovjećuju sa stvarima, imanjem istoga, foliranjem pred ekipom i zasad mi ide skroz dobro.
> 
> Naš domet je što mali skuplja sličice za album Uefa. al trenira nogomet pa ajde.


Nauči ga kokati

----------


## Lili75

Zašto?  :Smile: 

Nisam to nikad radila u životu. Neka ga uče vršnjaci.

----------


## Lili75

> Što je to?


Tako i ja, nemam pojma šta je to. :Smile:

----------


## Mima

> Pritisak marketinga jest velik i jako naporan, ali sam se ja u skoro 19 godina navikla i naučila nositi s tim (više-manje) pa me više ne baca u očaj. Rekla bih da je dobra igračka s kojom se dijete igra. Ako je gluparija od Lune, a u upotrebi je, onda je odlična. Nisam sigurna da je Lego baš nešto puno drugačiji...mi smo za Lego generacijski nostalgično vezani, i istina je da je kvalitetan, ali ipak...nebrojeni Lego setovi skupljaju prašinu po mnogim dječjim sobama, imaju sav popratni marketing, serije ovoga i onoga, nisu daleko od sakupi ih sve...to je danas jednostavno tako. Ne treba pokupovati sve, ali ništa značajno (u smislu odgoja i vrijednosti) se ne dobije niti ako se odbija kupiti išta.



dobro kažeš vertex, dobra igračka je s kojom se dijete igra, bez obzira je li nama u glavi pametna ili glupa. 

Evo ja ću odmah napisati da moja nikad nije 'skupljala sve', a eno joj u sobi puna kutija Schleich životinja.

----------


## Beti3

A ja sinoć na TV gledam kako otvaraju LOL. Zabavnije mi nego tv-program  :Smile: 
Naručila sam par loptica na ebayu, višestruko su jeftiniji, tko zna hoće li doći kako treba. 
Skupi ih sve, skupi ih sve! Zajedno sa gomilom otpadne plastike iz svake lopte i valjka.
O Legu ne moram ni pisati, gomile, gomiletine kockica u kutijama. Skupljaju uglavnom prašinu oni koji su izloženi. 

Ne znam, ustvari znam. To je samo plastika. To nam ne treba. Ali...taaako su dobre. Uf, uf. LOL  :Cekam:

----------


## magriz

> Što je to?


https://skin-tracker.com/fortnite/skins

----------


## spajalica

bili su bakugani, gormiti, oni neki psici iz dzepa (valjda se tako zvalo).
ali to skupi ih sve nije ni malo novo. kao sto je rekla vertex ukljucio se i lego u tu politiku. kad se samo sjetim koliko njinjago zmajeva je izaslo? bio je zlatni, bijeli, a cijena boli glava. svake jeseni novi njinjago set. a razlika je meni nevidljiva.
kad smo mi bili manji slicice su bile glavne. isto je stil slkupi ih sve i potrosi puno love dok ne skupis sve slicice. a album je kao besplatan. je kako nije.
moji nisu kupovali niti smo im mi kupovali, ali nekako se sve to namnozilo na kraju. jer oni koji dolaze u goste kupe. a zgodno je nes ti dat 15-20 kn za neku vrecicu a dijete presretno kad dodjes s tim.

I da kako magriz rece kad im to postane glupo predju na skinove. a to je pak posebna politika izvlacenja love. imam stedljivca doma, na granici tartifove skrtosti, ali su se raspameti i izgubi kompas. eto nasli su mu slabu tocku.

s tim trebamo i mi i oni nuciti zivjeti. s veremenom svi shvatimo.

----------


## magriz

ajme bakugani  :Grin: 
pa mu netko donese falši koji ne valja...

----------


## Kaae

Tu su LOL $9.89 u onim kuglama. Da saljem?  :lool: 

I meni se cini da nisu ti skupi ih sve neke nove fore. Sjecam se, uz slicice, figurica Strumpfova, mislim da je i njih proizvodio Schleich. I brda drugih stvari koje smo imali (ili nismo) u djetinjstvu. I autici za $1, Hot Wheels, funkcioniraju slicno ili isto. Vidis koji kupujes, ali nikako da ih kupis sve.

----------


## jelena.O

> Zašto? 
> 
> Nisam to nikad radila u životu. Neka ga uče vršnjaci.


Lili to da nisi kokala u školi?

----------


## Kaae

> Lili to da nisi kokala u školi?


Pa sto je tu toliko cudno? Nisam ni ja, ni jedan jedini put u zivotu, a skupljala sam slicice.

----------


## casa

Ja sam naucila kokat s najstarijim sinom.
I evo, mi smo skupljali gormite, i slicice za nogometna prvenstva, i one neke smetlarske igrackice u kantama za smece, tipa smrdljiva carapa ili pjesniv kruh. Ti su mi bili suuuper. I nemam griznju savjesti. Marketing je djelovao i ja se s radoscu sjecam tih smetlarskih. 
A ovom utjecaju marketinga na djecu mi, ne mogu pobjeci. Naravno, da oni pozele svasta, pa malo ispitas sto ce im to i eto sukladno dobi razumiju da im nista od toga ne treba, pa i da nesto od toga samo zele imati. Nekako pretjerano bi mi bilo djecu od 8,9 godina smarati shvacanjem biti i imati. Kupujem ako imam novaca i volja, ako ne, ne kupujem. Zao mi ih bude kad ocigledno imaju manje i zato im se pomalo izruguju. Tu ih pokusavam ohrabrit i osnazit. Moram priznat da mi jedino kasnije zna biti zao sto nisam kupovala... Inace, ja sam jedna teska skrtica. I svjesno se trudim postat rastrosnija, opustenija, slobodnija.

----------


## sillyme

A sto stvarno ima neki pas u kroasanima? Moj mladji je htio nesto za rodjendan, nije znao dovoljno dobro objasniti sto, pa nije dobio  :Grin:  a zvucalo je otprilike ovako.

Inace - ne da se s 7 godina objasnjavas marketing nego puuuuno ranije. Npr s 4 objasnjavas zasto ne kupujes sve na HK, s 5 zasto ne kupujes sve na Frozen... Neki dan sam objasnjavala mojoj pojam influencera i zasto ne treba vjeroavati da je neka Jomboos zvijezda stvarno odusevljena poklonom za rodjendan (a jos besplatan!) i da za nas ostale nije besplatan nego ga placamo, a on je placen da mi pozelimo platiti. Bas me zanima koja marketinska taktika je iduca na redu za objasnjavanje.

Ne skupljamo nista. Pa ni UEFA slicice (iako ih je uzicao 50-ak za rockas, kad sam vidjela da ih je 365 rekoh nema sanse). Uspjeli smo skupiti ŽC samo zato što sam se ja prijavila na neki servis razmjene dok sam bila na bolovanju 3 tjedna, inace bi i taj album bio neskupljen... OK, skupili smo set strumfova koji su bili hit neko vrijeme, ali bili su stvarno relativno jeftini i dobro smo se naigrali s njima pa neka. 
Uglavnom nisam bas apsolutno protiv skupi ih sve ali ako cemo vec skupljati da me uvjere da ce se s tim i igrati. I da nije previse novaca. Mog. Njima nedam trositi svoje novce na gluposti  :Grin:  Vjerojatno cu promijeniti misljenje za koju godinu kad porastu a vjerojatno i prohtjevi (markirana odjeca je ipak skuplji sport od skupi sve winksice na kiosku za 15kn)

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ja kad prolazim kraj Zare i vidim žene kako trpaju odjeću imam osjećaj da isto moraju skupiti sve. 
Konzumerizam počinje u dječjoj dobi i nastavlja se - no ne bih rekla da je tako kod svih. Te sitne gluposti koje djecu vesele kod nas su bile benigne. Nisu skupljali ni kupovali sve kaj su vidjeli na reklamama. Ali neke su im se sviđale i te smo kupovali.
Na svom uzorku od dvoje djece mogu zakljuciti da je jedno sklono konzumerizmu drugo nije. Za moj pojam oboje su i dalje u granicama normale

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Pa sto je tu toliko cudno? Nisam ni ja, ni jedan jedini put u zivotu, a skupljala sam slicice.


mi smo zvali puhati 
nije mi baš išlo

----------


## NanoiBeba

Mi tapkati. 

Meni je išlo tak tak

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

skupi ih sve nije baš previše diralo moju kći
ali ja.....  :Grin: 
ja sam uvijek morala imati sve serije 
godinama sam skupljala serije u mc donaldsu (vezane uz disney crtiće)
bilo je prije 20+ godina serija od 30 malih snoopy-ja 
uspjela sam skupiti samo 24
10 velikih imam sve  :Grin: 
neću pisati koliko imam serija figurica iz kinder jaja 
to je uglavnom sve prije nego se ona rodila 
njoj smo skupljali svaki drek koji je izašao, ali ona nije bila preluda za tim nego ja, i uglavnom je sve pogubila
što je ostalo, ona bi pobacala, a meni žao, oni jednorogići mali, oni psići u pelenama što se mjenja boja pelene kad se stavi u vodu...
slikovnice, cijele serije
skupi ih sve je palo na jako dobro tlo kad sam ja u pitanju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lili75

Nisam nikad u životu kokala, ni skupljala sličice. Mi smo skupljale salvete i razglednice  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

> skupi ih sve nije baš previše diralo moju kći
> ali ja..... 
> ja sam uvijek morala imati sve serije 
> godinama sam skupljala serije u mc donaldsu (vezane uz disney crtiće)
> bilo je prije 20+ godina serija od 30 malih snoopy-ja 
> uspjela sam skupiti samo 24
> 10 velikih imam sve 
> neću pisati koliko imam serija figurica iz kinder jaja 
> to je uglavnom sve prije nego se ona rodila 
> ...


Ti si bar iskrena i priznaš za razliku od nekih. :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Koja su to unutarnja previranja, Beti. Mrziš otpad, a naručiš ih s neta.  :lool:

----------


## Cubana

> Ti si bar iskrena i priznaš za razliku od nekih.


Treba i tako gledati, misliti da svi muljaju i uljepsavaju zivot bas za forum.roda.hr.

Imali su moji svasta (sad se općenito jedva igraju) jer su poželjeli, jer je bio rodjendan, jer bi gosti donijeli.. Ali iza toga nije nikada bilo, ajmo sad po sve pet shope, ili Ninjaga, ili ganjanja slicica po internetu... 
Osim sto smatram da je to lose i skrta sam. 
Nema ni sad sve skinove na fortnajtu, al mu je otac uplatio neku sicu na ps pa si je onda nesto kupio.
Imaju igracaka, ali skupljali nismo nikada ništa. 
Cak i od zdravoljubaca imaju samo branka  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

Cubana koji je taj Branko povrće? 
Moji imaju 3,išla sam pogledat,to je maximum od skupljanja.

Ja nisam škrta,al me spašava to što ne podnosim imat po stanu stvari koje se ne koriste i rade mi nered  :Grin: 

Prodisala sam kad sam se rješila njihovih stvari i igračaka iz dječje sobe.
Nema šanse da više natrpavam, a skupilo se godinama upravo ovako na rođendanima, prigodama raznim i tak.

----------


## spajalica

malo sam pogledala njinjago dragon kolekciju. A lego je super igracka, jer je nama kad smo bili klinci bila mastovita. jer smo imali par vrsta kockica, pa smo morali uloziti trud.
cijena setova s ovim dragonima nije nimalo zanemariva. tu je ono sto sam nabrzinu nasla, nije bas znaemariva brojka:

https://brickset.com/sets/2260-1/Ice-Dragon-Attack
https://brickset.com/sets/2507-1/Fire-Temple
https://brickset.com/sets/2521-1/Lig...-Dragon-Battle
https://brickset.com/sets/70503-1/The-Golden-Dragon
https://brickset.com/sets/70627-1/Dragon-s-Forge
https://brickset.com/sets/70679-1/The-Ultra-Dragon
https://brickset.com/sets/70725-1/Nindroid-MechDragon
https://brickset.com/sets/70734-1/Master-Wu-Dragon
https://brickset.com/sets/70736-1/At...e-Morro-Dragon
https://brickset.com/sets/70748-1/Titanium-Dragon

----------


## ina33

Kupovala sam ja i njoj i sebi gluposti, ali skupi ih sve - konkretno baš to - mene užasava  :Smile: . Jer to onda postaje "sveta kolekcija" koju ti je "žao bacit", kad već imaš sve. Iako, ne žali ona, ona to daje - ali MM! To je druga priča. Grozim se kad nađe broj nečeg što fali i stavi ga na mjesto, ono.... klaustrofobija me od toga hvata jer znam da to postaje Serijal i Ono što ne izlazi iz stana.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Joj, moja kad je bila mala - kupili smo joj neke preslatke životinjice Sylvanians family
https://www.sylvanianfamilies.com/en-uk/

Naravno da je to završilo u smeću s gomilom ostalih stvari. i nedavno smo bili u Italiji - i žicala me da joj ih kupim  (ima 15 godina)

Nisam baš sve bacila - ima tonu suludih gormit, bakugana i onih karata - to sam čekam kad ću hiti. Njoj sam ostavila nešto little petsa i figurica iz kinder jaja. 
S legićima sam se ja igrala.

E da, juniorka voli one čaše iz kina - pun ih je kredenc. MM svako malo nešto pohiće

----------


## Mojca

> https://skin-tracker.com/fortnite/skins


I dalje ne kužim što je to. 
No nema veze. 
Saznati ću uđe li mi u kuću. Ili pokuša ući.

----------


## tangerina

nedavno sam razmišljala o tome kako, kad sam ja bila mala, za prigode tipa rođendani i Božić/Nova Godina, dobivali smo baš poklone samo od roditelja, od baka i djeda i sličnih obično su dolazile gaćice i potkošulje, ako imaš sreće neka druga odjeća  :lool: 
od prijatelja je bilo normalno dobit za rođendan samo npr bojice
sada se samo za te prigode skupi toliko igračaka, to je kao natjecanje, a di je još svaka teta koja dolazi u posjet jednom-dvaput godišnje
uz to sve, nije mi nikakav problem reći "ne to ti neću kupit" i nastavit dalje, većinom se (sa četverogodišnjakinjom) reakcija svede na manje ili veće negodovanje koje prođe prije police s jogurtima
rijetko kad, za nešto baš zapne da o tome nastavi pričat nekoliko dana, onda kupimo, to znači da joj je baš napeto
uglavnom, pored toliko slabih duša (bake, dide, prabake i ostala popratna rodbina koja ne zna reći ne), ja ostajem zadnja linija obrane

stariji je u fazi skinova na fortniteu, što je meni prvo bilo još gore bacanje novaca, dok mi jedna mudra forumašica nije ukazala na činjenicu da skinovi ne zauzimaju mjesto u stanu, ne skupljaju prašinu, ne spotičeš se o njih u mraku, ne zagađuju baš nešto ni okoliš

----------


## Mojca

> E da, juniorka voli one čaše iz kina - pun ih je kredenc. MM svako malo nešto pohiće


Kakve čaše iz kina?

----------


## Mojca

> stariji je u fazi skinova na fortniteu, što je meni prvo bilo još gore bacanje novaca, dok mi jedna mudra forumašica nije ukazala na činjenicu da skinovi ne zauzimaju mjesto u stanu, ne skupljaju prašinu, ne spotičeš se o njih u mraku, ne zagađuju baš nešto ni okoliš


Hahaha
Moram ovo zapamtiti!

----------


## spajalica

> stariji je u fazi skinova na fortniteu, što je meni prvo bilo još gore bacanje novaca, dok mi jedna mudra forumašica nije ukazala na činjenicu da skinovi ne zauzimaju mjesto u stanu, ne skupljaju prašinu, ne spotičeš se o njih u mraku, ne zagađuju baš nešto ni okoliš


koja god da je to rekla i meni je sad bar malo lakse.
mi smo za rodjendane dobivali od prijatelja bombonjere. a od roditelja valjda sto nam je trebalo. ponekad, rijetko kad, su bile to role, bicikl itd.

----------


## Mojca

Priznajem da sam se ja navukla na Grimmsove igračke... imamo ih punu kuću... ali one su meni tako lijepe da se jednostavno nisam mogla kontrolirati. 
Ovakve: 
https://www.grimms.eu/en/products/bu...sa-luna?c=1102
Lijepo su posložene na ogradi od galerije, ponekad ih skinemo, nešto gradimo od njih... 

Pa onda puzzle, ovakvih nekoliko na magnet, i ista ovakva u 3D. 
https://www.grimms.eu/en/products/ma...l?number=91178
I takav tanagram... 

Pa ovo, to mi je terapija samo takva: 
https://www.grimms.eu/en/products/th.../large-rainbow

A ovo svi obožavaju... 
https://www.grimms.eu/en/products/le...n?number=43900

----------


## Peterlin

> Hahaha
> Moram ovo zapamtiti!


Tako je!

Moji sinovi su za rođendane obično dobivali - proslavu! Mogli su birati koga zovu i kamo se ide (obično je to bio kvartovski McD u vrtićko doba i nižim razredima OŠ - do 10 ljudi, a kasnije kino u CC1 East i tako do kraja osnovne škole.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Kakve čaše iz kina?


oni skupi paketi - mism 40 tak kuna. Plastična čaša s igračkom iz filma i kokice

Ovo
https://www.google.hr/search?q=promo...w=1920&bih=919

----------


## Cathy

> I dalje ne kužim što je to. 
> No nema veze. 
> Saznati ću uđe li mi u kuću. Ili pokuša ući.


To ti je virtualna odjeća i oprema za ljude u igrici.
Recimo jedan ekskluzivni skin si mogao dobiti samo ako si kupio Galaxy Note 9 ili Tab S4. Znaći potrošio oko 8000-9000kn. :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

> oni skupi paketi - mism 40 tak kuna. Plastična čaša s igračkom iz filma i kokice
> 
> Ovo
> https://www.google.hr/search?q=promo...w=1920&bih=919


Pojma nisam m+imala da to postoji.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pojma nisam m+imala da to postoji.


Tim bolje...

Iz iskustva - nisu sva djeca podložna tome. Moj E. je bio, ali L. se nikad nije zanimao ni za skupljanje sličica, gormita, cirkusa vrsta raznih... Taj od svoje devete ili desete godine čita i skuplja časopis Bug, ali i to povremeno frkne jer zastarijeva. Eto, svatko ima svoje veselje....

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Pojma nisam m+imala da to postoji.


I
 bolje. Skupi su ti paketi

----------


## Lili75

ljudi moji šta vi sve skupljate i čuvate  :Shock:  pa gdje sve to držite?! ovdje hrčaka koliko hoćeš  :Smile: 
figurice iz kinder jaja frkam iz kuće u roku 24h, nema šanse da mi se toga nakupi, jadna moja djeca :Razz: 

A sad ozbiljno, ja sam skužila da se zapravo puno bolje igraju i kreativniji su u prostoru koji nije natrpan svim i svačim.
Tako da sam nakon 5-te godine mlađeg djeteta, sobu raščistila od svega i svačega, odnijela silne kutiej igračaka, robe i nema više.
Jedino što im dozvoljavam da pune jer su kreativni kutiju za kreativu.

Za rođendane uredno kažem onim roditeljima koji me pitaju da im radije kupe neki komad robe koji im treba, bake i djedovi kupuju obično kao zajednički poklon role i sl. i smanjilo se nekako a i djeca rastu.

----------


## Beti3

> Tu su LOL $9.89 u onim kuglama. Da saljem? 
> 
> e.


Tu je negdje cijena i kod nas. Sad je 95 kuna, a ored Božić su bile 20%jeftinije.



> Koja su to unutarnja previranja, Beti. Mrziš otpad, a naručiš ih s neta.


Ne pitaj. Balansiranje. 
Aliii, tako su slatke, pa mijenjaju boju u toploj ili hladnoj vodi. Konzumeristica, što ću. 
A tek moje skupljanje biljaka! Skupi ih sve, skupi ih sve. Pun vrt magnolija. I zimzelena i žuta i bijela i Genie i zvjezdasta i, i, i... I još stotine biljaka. 
O količini knjiga neću ovoga puta. Ali imam nekoliko autora kod kojih je "skupi ih sve". Mali je problem kad izdaju svoju 101.knjigu

----------


## tangerina

> ljudi moji šta vi sve skupljate i čuvate  pa gdje sve to držite?! ovdje hrčaka koliko hoćeš 
> figurice iz kinder jaja frkam iz kuće u roku 24h, nema šanse da mi se toga nakupi, jadna moja djeca


e i sad zamisli mene
ne želim bit hrčak, a grize me savjest kad frkćem te plastične p****ice u smeće, a mala u jednom momentu se totalno navukla na kinder jaja i mm koji je potpuno na to nasjeo u smislu da joj je kupovao svaki dan
srećom je ta faza prošla, uz malo moje intervencije

----------


## j-la

Moja ne konta foru "skupi ih sve", ona samo želi imati. Nije bitno kakva je igračka, samo da se kupi. Izložena je marketingu, i onda joj je svaka druga rečenica "aaa jaaaaa ovooo zeeeeliimm". Na tu njenu rečenicu mi imamo isti tekst koji ponavljamo "ne možeš dobiti sve što vidiš", i nema puno rasprave. Ona pokuša, mi ne popustamo i to je to.
Meni su besmisleni Shopkins, time je opsjednuta. Žica nas paketić svako malo. A igračka totalna glupost.

----------


## Mojca

> To ti je virtualna odjeća i oprema za ljude u igrici.
> Recimo jedan ekskluzivni skin si mogao dobiti samo ako si kupio Galaxy Note 9 ili Tab S4. Znaći potrošio oko 8000-9000kn.


Omg.
Užas. 

Moram hitno ne tečaj iz sadašnjosti.

----------


## tanja_b

Kad vas čitam, vidim da smo imali sreće - iako se moj palio na te trendi igračke, nikad nije inzistirao da ih "skupi sve". One Gormite, njih je imao malo i kratko su mu bili interesantni. Jedino što je skupljao bili su oni bedasti Gogosi, ali to što ih ima gomilu možemo zahvaliti baki koja mu je to kupovala u pretjeranim količinama. Kad je krenuo u školu, par godina je pasionirano skupljao sličice nogometaša, pa ga je i to prošlo.
Fortnite na sreću ne igra  :Grin:  probao je, pa je zaključio da ga ne privlači. A druge igrice koje igra ne traže nikakva dodatna davanja.
Rekla bih da je taj hrčkovsko-sakupljački mentalni sklop isto nešto urođeno, ili ćeš podleći reklami ili nećeš. Ne mislim da to u ranoj dobi ima veze s roditeljskom edukacijom o marketingu i sl.

----------


## Peterlin

> Rekla bih da je taj hrčkovsko-sakupljački mentalni sklop isto nešto urođeno, ili ćeš podleći reklami ili nećeš. Ne mislim da to u ranoj dobi ima veze s roditeljskom edukacijom o marketingu i sl.


Slažem se. Imamo doma jednog ne-hrčka i jednog hrčka, a bili su izloženi višemanje istom roditeljskom pristupu zbog male dobne razlike.

----------


## Lili75

> Omg.
> Užas. 
> 
> *Moram hitno ne tečaj iz sadašnjosti*.


 :lool:  idemo zajedno *Mojca*

----------


## zutaminuta

> ...skupljanje biljaka! ...O količini knjiga ...


To su hvale vrijedna skupljanja.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> To su hvale vrijedna skupljanja.


Eh, a zašto onda ne skupljamo obiteljsko srebro ili još bolje zlato???  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Slažem se. Imamo doma jednog ne-hrčka i jednog hrčka, a bili su izloženi višemanje istom roditeljskom pristupu zbog male dobne razlike.


isto i kod mene, već sam napisala

----------


## Argente

> Omg.
> Užas. 
> 
> Moram hitno ne tečaj iz sadašnjosti.


 :lool: 
tako sam se ja istovremeno zgražala i kidala od smijeha kad je jedan prijatelj sinu kupio pušku u igrici za 130 kuna, a sad je sve izvjesnije da ću za par godina i ja financirati virtualno naoružanje

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam se pred 14 godina zgražala kad je moja prijateljica svakodnevno visila na Rodinom forumu i putovala pol dana da bi se podružila se s tim curama. 
 :škartoc: 

Beat that!  :lool:

----------


## Jelena

Ja još imam kontrolu, al sve čekam da krene. Crtiće gledamo samo ciljano - pitam koji hoće i "premotam" mu na početak, tako nema reklama. A tip crtića proširujem sa sebi i njemu prihvatljivim. Jedan dan je došao doma i rekao da je u vrtiću u dvorištu radio s prijateljem čoko-loko. Pitam ga što je to, a on veli da je to kad se ismiješa zemlja i voda. Ostavila sam ga u zabludi  :lool: 

Ima apsolutno previše igračaka. Zato što je izvan odgovarajuće generacije pa je bez konkurencije u mojoj strani obitelji i stalno dobiva nešto.

Al da, ja sam voljela skupljati sličice i poštanske marke i salvete i... Razumijem, al mislim da nije loše i da neke stvari ostani na razini želje.

----------


## casa

Ali nije lose ni da se neke zelje ostvare. Ako dijete silno zeli te lol lutke ili slicice uefa ili skinove, a roditelji imaju financijskih mogucnosti, pa valjda nije lose ponekad udovoljit zeljama djeca i kad su lol precijenjene, slicica puno previse, a skinovi virtualan porez na djecu. Ja sam stvarno sparna, i kad gledam unazad vise zalim za onim nekupljenim nego za kupljenim. I nemam iluzija da sam van marketinga i konzumerizma. Pripadam ovom drustvu i ako ne biram iz zarinih kolekcija, nego iz skolske knjige, opet sam konzumerist. Ono, prije trideset godina nitko nije kupovao jansona za po doma, a ove sam ga godine ja dobila pod borom. Nije mi potreban profesionalno, ma nikako. I procitala ga odavno, i u knjiznici je uvijek slobodan, pa sam ga opet strasno zeljela. I skup je, i dobila sam ga jer aam ga htjela i jer su me uvjerili da se takvo snizenje ne propusta. I ne bih voljela da je drugacije. 
Kultura trosenja je dio obitelji i drustva. Vjerovat da ne kupujuci lol lutke poducavamo djecu kako biti van marketinga, mi se cini naivno. Ne mislim da sve treba pokupovat sto dijete pozeli, ali ne vidim ni kao najvece zlo marketing sakupi ih sve.

----------


## Mojca

> Ali nije lose ni da se neke zelje ostvare. Ako dijete silno zeli te lol lutke ili slicice uefa ili skinove, a roditelji imaju financijskih mogucnosti, pa valjda nije lose ponekad udovoljit zeljama djeca i kad su lol precijenjene, slicica puno previse, a skinovi virtualan porez na djecu. Ja sam stvarno sparna, i kad gledam unazad vise zalim za onim nekupljenim nego za kupljenim. I nemam iluzija da sam van marketinga i konzumerizma. Pripadam ovom drustvu i ako ne biram iz zarinih kolekcija, nego iz skolske knjige, opet sam konzumerist. Ono, prije trideset godina nitko nije kupovao jansona za po doma, a ove sam ga godine ja dobila pod borom. Nije mi potreban profesionalno, ma nikako. I procitala ga odavno, i u knjiznici je uvijek slobodan, pa sam ga opet strasno zeljela. I skup je, i dobila sam ga jer aam ga htjela i jer su me uvjerili da se takvo snizenje ne propusta. I ne bih voljela da je drugacije. 
> Kultura trosenja je dio obitelji i drustva. Vjerovat da ne kupujuci lol lutke poducavamo djecu kako biti van marketinga, mi se cini naivno. Ne mislim da sve treba pokupovat sto dijete pozeli, ali ne vidim ni kao najvece zlo marketing sakupi ih sve.



Bome je... 
Ja sam ga pred točno 30 godina jedna ulovila u antikvarijatu... uvijek je bio tražen.

----------


## Jelena

> Ali nije lose ni da se neke zelje ostvare. Ako dijete silno zeli te lol lutke ili slicice uefa ili skinove, a roditelji imaju financijskih mogucnosti, pa valjda nije lose ponekad udovoljit zeljama djeca i kad su lol precijenjene, slicica puno previse, a skinovi virtualan porez na djecu. Ja sam stvarno sparna, i kad gledam unazad vise zalim za onim nekupljenim nego za kupljenim. I nemam iluzija da sam van marketinga i konzumerizma. Pripadam ovom drustvu i ako ne biram iz zarinih kolekcija, nego iz skolske knjige, opet sam konzumerist. Ono, prije trideset godina nitko nije kupovao jansona za po doma, a ove sam ga godine ja dobila pod borom. Nije mi potreban profesionalno, ma nikako. I procitala ga odavno, i u knjiznici je uvijek slobodan, pa sam ga opet strasno zeljela. I skup je, i dobila sam ga jer aam ga htjela i jer su me uvjerili da se takvo snizenje ne propusta. I ne bih voljela da je drugacije. 
> Kultura trosenja je dio obitelji i drustva. Vjerovat da ne kupujuci lol lutke poducavamo djecu kako biti van marketinga, mi se cini naivno. Ne mislim da sve treba pokupovat sto dijete pozeli, ali ne vidim ni kao najvece zlo marketing sakupi ih sve.


Ma ne, meni su super sličice.  :Laughing:  Mislila sam doslovno što sam napisala da je OK da se baš sve ne ispuni. Pišem iz pozicije roditelja djeteta kojem se želje ispunjavaju prije nego ih se sam sjeti. Samu sebe podsjećam.

A moj je još mali pa nemam tih problema još.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Eh, a zašto onda ne skupljamo obiteljsko srebro ili još bolje zlato???


Tko voli neka skuplja.

----------


## Beti3

> Tu su LOL $9.89 u onim kuglama. Da saljem? 
> 
> I meni se cini da nisu ti skupi ih sve neke nove fore. Sjecam se, uz slicice, figurica Strumpfova, mislim da je i njih proizvodio Schleich. I brda drugih stvari koje smo imali (ili nismo) u djetinjstvu. I autici za $1, Hot Wheels, funkcioniraju slicno ili isto. Vidis koji kupujes, ali nikako da ih kupis sve.





> Koja su to unutarnja previranja, Beti. Mrziš otpad, a naručiš ih s neta.





> To su hvale vrijedna skupljanja.


Znam da jesu, ali isto skupljaju prašinu  :Smile:  
No, uveseljavaju me neopisivo. Zato skupljam. Mislim da i djecu tako vesele njihove stvari koje skupljaju, pa neka im, u nekim razumnim granicama. 




> Eh, a zašto onda ne skupljamo obiteljsko srebro ili još bolje zlato???


Nije ni to loša ideja, ali nekako se ne vidim u brojanju zlatnih pločica. Možda, s godinama, taj vid skupljanja postane IN. Naravno, ako bude s čim.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Meni obiteljsko zlato/ srebro znači nakit. To bih voljela skupljati.  :Wink:  Nikakve pločice

----------


## rosa

> Meni obiteljsko zlato/ srebro znači nakit. To bih voljela skupljati.  Nikakve pločice


Meni pak kičasti beštek koji mi nikad ne bude pasao u ostatak interijera!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Kakve čaše iz kina?



smijem reć da ih imam desetine, možda i sto  :Grin:

----------


## martinaP

> prvo lutkice, a onda skinovi na fortnajtu 
> ja sam zla mater koja ne da novac za takve stvari. a on smije potrosit 2x godisnje limitiran iznos iz svog dzeparca


Dala sam mu 2 puta po 38 kn za fortnite. Maloj kupila jednu LOL. I dosta.

Alergicna sam na "skupi ih sve", samo mi smece dovlace. Kod Fortnite-a je barem sve vitualno i ne skuplja prasinu

----------


## Peterlin

> Meni obiteljsko zlato/ srebro znači nakit. To bih voljela skupljati.  Nikakve pločice


Da, da.... Nakit  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Ja sam se pred 14 godina zgražala kad je moja prijateljica svakodnevno visila na Rodinom forumu i putovala pol dana da bi se podružila se s tim curama. 
> 
> 
> Beat that!


  :worldcup:

----------


## sirius

> ljudi moji šta vi sve skupljate i čuvate  pa gdje sve to držite?! ovdje hrčaka koliko hoćeš 
> figurice iz kinder jaja frkam iz kuće u roku 24h, nema šanse da mi se toga nakupi, jadna moja djeca
> 
> A sad ozbiljno, ja sam skužila da se zapravo puno bolje igraju i kreativniji su u prostoru koji nije natrpan svim i svačim.
> Tako da sam nakon 5-te godine mlađeg djeteta, sobu raščistila od svega i svačega, odnijela silne kutiej igračaka, robe i nema više.
> Jedino što im dozvoljavam da pune jer su kreativni kutiju za kreativu.
> 
> Za rođendane uredno kažem onim roditeljima koji me pitaju da im radije kupe neki komad robe koji im treba, bake i djedovi kupuju obično kao zajednički poklon role i sl. i smanjilo se nekako a i djeca rastu.


Lili, draga...skupljanje opreme za trcanje, tenisica, startnina i osobnih rekorda pretpostavljam  NE spadaju u kategoriju -skupi ih sve? :samopitam:   :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Tko voli neka skuplja.


Ja ne nosim zlato, ali skupljam. Donacije se primaju.

Srebro nosim i donacije se također primaju :-
Ont. Kad skupiš nekoliko komada obiteljskog nakita znaš da više nisi u cvijetu mladosti

----------


## magriz

> Lili, draga...skupljanje opreme za trcanje, tenisica, startnina i osobnih rekorda pretpostavljam  NE spadaju u kategoriju -skupi ih sve? :samopitam:


dasta da je :skupiihsve: kategorija
svatko svoju patologiju ima  :Grin:

----------


## Forka

Sad ću se i ja outati, kao Alex, evo priznajem da sam bila (i ostala) gorljivija sakupljačica od moje kćeri  :lool: , imamo sve one mace iz džepića, kako li su se zvale, pa peseke iz džepića, pa the dogove, pa kinder jaje igračkice, pa ne znam što sve još ne, pa onda sličice svake fele, išla sam čak i na kolektivne razmjene  :Rolling Eyes:  , bolje da ne pričam...  :lool:

----------


## Lili75

> Lili, draga...skupljanje opreme za trcanje, tenisica, startnina i osobnih rekorda pretpostavljam  NE spadaju u kategoriju -skupi ih sve? :samopitam:


 :Grin: 
Opremu imam jer moram zamijenit majice/tajice dok se jedne suše, druge nosim.

Tenisice uvijek imam samo jedne za cestu (salomonke već dugo jedne te  iste za brdo-i dalje imam svoje prve salomonke),Garmin isto jedan te isti od samih početaka već  3,5 god.

Iznošene tenisice prosljeđujem obično bakama. Višak sport.robe sam razdijelila u klubu. Imam doma samo ono što baš nosim.

Startnine i rekorde ne računam pod fizički opipiljivim  :Smile: 

Tako da draga čini mi se ima gorih od mene šta čuvaju i dalje stare tenisice, stalno mijenjaju satove, kupuju nove majice i sl.  :Smile:  il se tješim  :lool: 

Ajme Forka i alex ne vjerujem :mrgeeen:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Moji ne skupljaju nikakve figurice, naljepnice, trendovske likove jer ja to ne želim financirati niti poticati konzumerizam i konformizam. I svejedno mi se čini da imaju previše drloga - ma koliko zaobilazila kategoriju "skupi ih sve", uvijek nekako dobiju, naslijede...   :Undecided:   Stvarno mi je teško i besmisleno trošiti na gluposti kad postoji toliko vrednijih, kvalitetnijih, humanijih, zanimljivijih mjesta, iskustava, projekata, koje vrijedi posjetiti, doživjeti, podržati.

Neki dan na tv-u lamentacije kako je cijena ulaznica za Gradske zidine u Dubrovniku toliko skupa da si je većina hrvatskih obitelji ne može priuštiti. 

?!? 

2 srednja skvišija za svako od troje djece = ulaznice na Zidine za dvoje odraslih i dvije školarke (za vrtićarca besplatno)  
2 fidget spinnera = obiteljska ulaznica u Arheološki ili Prirodoslovni muzej
3 paketića sličica = mjesečna donacija humanitarnoj organizaciji
Paketić Smooshy Mushy = ulaznica u katedralu s freskama iz 12. st. (nema ih u Jansonu  :Wink: ) za nas petero

Kad se samo sjetim, prije dva mjeseca su se po grupama na Fb masovno prodavale (pravi virtualni stampedo) one knjižice s naljepnicama za Zdravoljupce po cijeni većoj nego što je ulaznica za neke nacionalne parkove (još jedna kategorija koju si prosječna obitelj "ne može priuštiti"). Što reći? Svatko ima svoje vrijednosti...

----------


## Lili75

Kupila sam ovih dana onu torbu remen s bidonom jer ga nemam, a dajem mu još jednu šansu za dužine, ako ne prođe test odmah prodajem. 

Salomonov ako kome zatreba, može mi se javit  :Smile:  hrčci pogotovo  :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

Lili sta ti se ne cini sto se vise pravdas vise ispadas kriva  :lool: 

Svi imamo neke felere. Neshvatljive drugima.
Ja isto volim imati serije nekih knjiga. Cesto se pita cemu?

----------


## Lili75

> Lili sta ti se ne cini sto se vise pravdas vise ispadas kriva


 :lool:  tako nekako

----------


## zutaminuta

Zadnje što sam fanatično skupljala su bili prženi cd-i i dvd-i, a prije toga kazete, glazbe i filmova, prije ere interneta bez granica. Ah, to su bila vremena, ...  :Heart:  

Još prije toga lakovi za nokte, a prije toga barbike. Ah ...

_Beti_ imaš pravo da treba prepoznati naše sitne radosti i uvažiti onda dječje. Za to treba doza poštovanja i razumijevanja prema djeci. 
Opet, ja jedva dočekam da oslobodim prostor plastičnog smeća. Srećom, još se nisu za ništa emotivno vezali.

_Pandora Aura Monroe,_ potpis ko kuća velik.  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ja skupljam nutella čaše - imam ih toliko da ih više nemam gdje držati pa čak zadnjih par nisam ni kupila kad sam ih ugledala u nekom oglasniku.

Najgore od svega, ta strast mi traje još iz mladosti, a nutellu uopće ne volim. Nema šanse da bih ju pojela . Jedino u Ferrero rocher - ko je nutella ono što mu je punjenje

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja skupljam nutella čaše - imam ih toliko da ih više nemam gdje držati pa čak zadnjih par nisam ni kupila kad sam ih ugledala u nekom oglasniku.
> 
> Najgore od svega, ta strast mi traje još iz mladosti, a nutellu uopće ne volim. Nema šanse da bih ju pojela . Jedino u Ferrero rocher - ko je nutella ono što mu je punjenje


I kod nas doma su ne baš nutella ali linolada čaše u svakodnevnoj upotrebi - a mi to ne jedeomo, moja djeca jaaaako rijetko, pa onda ugnjavim nekoga (kolegicu, brata...) da to potroše i vrate mi čašu. Ne pretjerujemo s količinama - treba biti 6 do 8 kom u ormaru, a ako se koja razbije, lako ju je nadomjestiti.

----------


## Mojca

> Neki dan na tv-u lamentacije kako je cijena ulaznica za Gradske zidine u Dubrovniku toliko skupa da si je većina hrvatskih obitelji ne može priuštiti. 
> 
> ?!? 
> 
> 2 srednja skvišija za svako od troje djece = ulaznice na Zidine za dvoje odraslih i dvije školarke (za vrtićarca besplatno)  
> 2 fidget spinnera = obiteljska ulaznica u Arheološki ili Prirodoslovni muzej
> 3 paketića sličica = mjesečna donacija humanitarnoj organizaciji
> Paketić Smooshy Mushy = ulaznica u katedralu s freskama iz 12. st. (nema ih u Jansonu ) za nas petero
> 
> Kad se samo sjetim, prije dva mjeseca su se po grupama na Fb masovno prodavale (pravi virtualni stampedo) one knjižice s naljepnicama za Zdravoljupce po cijeni većoj nego što je ulaznica za neke nacionalne parkove (još jedna kategorija koju si prosječna obitelj "ne može priuštiti"). Što reći? Svatko ima svoje vrijednosti...


Good point!

----------


## Mojca

... nastavak na Pandorin post... 
Smjehuljici sam rekla da joj više neću poklanjati stvari, već iskustva, a peć za 8. rođendan dobiti ovo https://www.aerodium.si/

----------


## jelena.O

Kolko je to pametno kad je kasno jesensko dijete?

----------


## magriz

> ... nastavak na Pandorin post... 
> Smjehuljici sam rekla da joj više neću poklanjati stvari, već iskustva, a peć za 8. rođendan dobiti ovo https://www.aerodium.si/


to je kod nas od pocetka skole poklon za uspjeh. ali i to je :skupiihsve: kategorija. obilazimo europske drzave  :Grin:

----------


## magriz

> Kolko je to pametno kad je kasno jesensko dijete?


what's the point?

----------


## jelena.O

Ponekad treba imati i sreće recimo s alergijama,pa gro stvari zapravo ni ne vidite jer ne smije to dijete

----------


## NanoiBeba

> to je kod nas od pocetka skole poklon za uspjeh. ali i to je :skupiihsve: kategorija. obilazimo europske drzave


Tak i mi. To mi izgovor za sve. Čak više ni magnete ne kupujemo

----------


## magriz

> Ponekad treba imati i sreće recimo s alergijama,pa gro stvari zapravo ni ne vidite jer ne smije to dijete


jelena.o ne mjeri sve po sebi. nisu svi (srecom) alergicari. a i kad jesu (kao moj i ja sama) postoje lijekovi i nekad za gust istrpis posljedice

----------


## magriz

> Tak i mi. To mi izgovor za sve. Čak više ni magnete ne kupujemo


magnete mi nitko nece oduzeti  :Grin:  ali samo iz novih mjesta

----------


## jelena.O

> jelena.o ne mjeri sve po sebi. nisu svi (srecom) alergicari. a i kad jesu (kao moj i ja sama) postoje lijekovi i nekad za gust istrpis posljedice


Možda ti možeš imati takvi gušt ali ja i moji klinci nikako

----------


## magriz

ovdje je point mojca i njeno dijete, ne ti i tvoja djeca
sorry, ali ti nisi mjerna jedinica svuda i za sve

----------


## NanoiBeba

> magnete mi nitko nece oduzeti  ali samo iz novih mjesta


hehehe, ma kupimo i mi jedan. A prije smo znali više.  No dobro - dovoljno je da skupljamo "gradove" i "zemlje".

Ne znam koliko su ti djeca stara, magriz, al mene stalno pitaju da kako to da još uvijek hoće s nama. I to je meni pokazatelj da smo dobro napravili

----------


## spajalica

> Tak i mi. To mi izgovor za sve. Čak više ni magnete ne kupujemo


ja magnete ne kupujem, vec za bor neki ukras. pa kad kistimo bor jednom godisnje sjetimo se putovanja.

jelenaO da svoje ne spominjem, ali bila sam na putu s malom alergicarkom. ali opakom alergicarkom. konzervansi je ubijaju. i bilo nam je super bez obzira na prehrambene restrikcije.

ljetos oko nas amrbozija na a malac koji se gusi tu ni smrc ni nista. minutu nakon sletanja suze, kihanje smrcanje. nekad se treba ohrabriti.

----------


## magriz

> al mene stalno pitaju da kako to da još uvijek hoće s nama. I to je meni pokazatelj da smo dobro napravili


[emoji173]

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Good point!


a ne znam da je to point 
mislila sam da je tema kako se boriti protiv konzumerizma
a ne koji je korisniji i pametniji način potrošnje novca

nekom je, recimo, bolje od šetnje zidinama (pogledaš emisiju na tv o tome i sve vidiš) uplatiti novce za nezbrinute životinje 

mislim nije stvar kako potrošiti novce
nego kao obraniti djecu (i sebe  :Grin: ) od makretinga

----------


## magriz

prvo sebe, a djecu onda lakse
a kako, nemam savjet. ja osobno ne vidim smisao u sakupljanju. i skrta sam za to, pa je lakse

----------


## Mojca

> Kolko je to pametno kad je kasno jesensko dijete?


Ne kužim....

----------


## Mojca

> to je kod nas od pocetka skole poklon za uspjeh. ali i to je :skupiihsve: kategorija. obilazimo europske drzave


To smo već dogovorili. 
To će biti poklon i u vrijeme kad njeni vršnjaci budu imali prvu pričest i krizmu.

----------


## Cubana

> To smo već dogovorili. 
> To će biti poklon i u vrijeme kad njeni vršnjaci budu imali prvu pričest i krizmu.


E.. nema veze s temom.. ali mi se na ovo nismo odlucili.
Vjera nema veze s nama, a ni mi s njom i ne moramo im "nadoknađivati" ono sto su "izgubili" jer se ne krizmaju. 
Jedino sto smo napomenuli kad bi krenula tema da su ocito i njihovi vrsnjaci i roditelji im zaboravili smisao pricesti i krizme. 
Jer mi i da smo vjernici ne bi nam djeca imala male svadbe i skupe poklone za sakramente.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> E.. nema veze s temom.. ali mi se na ovo nismo odlucili.
> Vjera nema veze s nama, a ni mi s njom i ne moramo im "nadoknađivati" ono sto su "izgubili" jer se ne krizmaju. 
> Jedino sto smo napomenuli kad bi krenula tema da su ocito i njihovi vrsnjaci i roditelji im zaboravili smisao pricesti i krizme. 
> Jer mi i da smo vjernici ne bi nam djeca imala male svadbe i skupe poklone za sakramente.


tako i mi
nisam joj sad kupovala neke poklone jer su njeni dobili za krizmu
jesmo nekako u to vrijeme otišle na put (ali slabi smo mi skupljači zemalja, nažalost, malo putujemo)
ali nije to bila neka nadoknada za propušteno  (materijalno) krizmom

----------


## n.grace

> Ne kužim....


nemoj ni pokušavati kužiti

moja manja bi skupljala sve živo, ali ne dam i gotovo, ima toliko sranja što kupljenog, što poklonjenog i odlučila sam da je sad toga dosta. starija je potpuno drugačija, nikad ništa ne traži, ni kad je bila manja, ni sad.

----------


## sirius

Meni isto ne bi palo na pamet nadoknaditi izgubljene proslave i poklone za sakramente. Zapravo mi to nikad nije palo na pamet da bi trebala. Nije mi palo na pamet da se to uopce radi.

----------


## ina33

> E.. nema veze s temom.. ali mi se na ovo nismo odlucili.
> Vjera nema veze s nama, a ni mi s njom i ne moramo im "nadoknađivati" ono sto su "izgubili" jer se ne krizmaju. 
> Jedino sto smo napomenuli kad bi krenula tema da su ocito i njihovi vrsnjaci i roditelji im zaboravili smisao pricesti i krizme. 
> Jer mi i da smo vjernici ne bi nam djeca imala male svadbe i skupe poklone za sakramente.


X. Ali, Mojca, mislim da ćeš sama nadoći prirodno na to - ja sam (prije) mislila slično, da će je to nešto jako tangirati. Kako je u školi stasala, uz relativno dosta nepolaznika vjeronauka, to uopće nije bio neki issue - uspoređivanje u tom smislu. It's their thing pa se tada radi to i to. Zašto - beats me (fakat ne znam) - pa je moj odgovor uglavnom jer je takav običaj. Pa obradimo filzofski običaj as such - je li nužno dobar, je li nužno loš  :Smile: . Mi imamo druge stvari / vrijednosti. Ma, zapravo je sve to gušt - propitkivat, objašnjavat, odgajat  :Smile: .

----------


## n.grace

> Meni isto ne bi palo na pamet nadoknaditi izgubljene proslave i poklone za sakramente. Zapravo mi to nikad nije palo na pamet da bi trebala. Nije mi palo na pamet da se to uopce radi.


ni meni, prvi put čujem za to

----------


## Barbi

Meni je ok djetetu povremeno darovati nešto što želi kao nagradu za neki uspjeh. 

"Sakupi ih sve" psihologiju i njezin (be)smisao smo obradili još u vrtiću, repetitivno  :lool:  i moram priznati da su vrlo brzo shvatili i prihvatili. Što ne znači da nisu baš nikad više tražili i da nismo baš nikad više kupili neku figuricu na kiosku, ali nismo skupljali sve.

----------


## tanja_b

> E.. nema veze s temom.. ali mi se na ovo nismo odlucili.
> Vjera nema veze s nama, a ni mi s njom i ne moramo im "nadoknađivati" ono sto su "izgubili" jer se ne krizmaju. 
> Jedino sto smo napomenuli kad bi krenula tema da su ocito i njihovi vrsnjaci i roditelji im zaboravili smisao pricesti i krizme. 
> Jer mi i da smo vjernici ne bi nam djeca imala male svadbe i skupe poklone za sakramente.


Baš sam pomislila slično.
Ni meni nije padalo na pamet da mu moram nekako "nadoknaditi" to što drugi iz razreda dobivaju poklone tom prigodom, a moj ne. Nije on ni pitao. Zapravo, samo je jednom prilikom pitao zašto se uopće za pričest i krizmu dobivaju pokloni, da čime su oni zasluženi  :Grin:  nismo dugo raspravljali, jer jednostavno nismo u tom filmu, generacijama nam je obitelj izvan toga i zaista nam to nije tema razgovora.

A što se skupljanja tiče... evo, kad je krenulo šire nabrajanje, sjetila sam se da postoji nešto što i sin i ja zdušno skupljamo, a to su žigovi HPO  :Grin:  hoćemo li ih skupiti sve, ovisi i o malo sreće, puno slobodnog vremena, dobre volje, povoljnih atmosferskih uvjeta i ostalim vanjskim faktorima. Zato to i nije nešto što se može skupiti na brzinu. Ali nam je veselje svaki žig i fotka s nekog novog vrha. Na žalost, slobodnog vremena je sve manje, a u zbirci nam fale uglavnom udaljeni i teže dostupni vrhovi, tako da sumnjam da ćemo ih ikad "skupiti sve". Kako god bilo, drago mi je sve dok 14-godišnjak i dalje želi planinariti s roditeljima, pa makar mu i žigovi bili motivacija.

----------


## mitovski

> mislim nije stvar kako potrošiti novce
> nego kao obraniti djecu (i sebe ) od makretinga


Pa obraniš ih tako da im ne kupiš svaku sitnicu koja im se sprdne. To je prvi korak. 
Oni nemaju pojam novca kad su mali. Moja J. je znala prije reći pa to je samo 60 kuna, pa smo pomalo objašnjavali kako se zaradi tih 60kn, pa sad kad nešto hoće kaže mama ja bih to ali košta puno..60kn.
J. obožava sitne figurice, kinder jaja, LOL lutkice i stvarno zna napraviti fantastičnu priču s njima. Obožava i knjige, pa ih imamo toliko da ne znamo više kud s njima. Naravno da je meni draže kad kupi knjigu ali zašto i ona ne bi imala nekada svoja zadovoljstva koliko god ona meni bila blesava. 
Meni je sve ok dok to ne pređe razumne granice, dok ne kupujemo igračke da bi kupili svoje slobodno vrijeme, da bi kupili dobre ocjene i sl.

----------


## Optimist

Ja mislim da taj marketing ima utjecaja samo na one bioloski uvjetovane hrcke  :Grin: 
Hocu reci, nisu svi podlozno tlo za skupljace, mislim da se vecim dijelom radjamo s predispozicijom za (ne)hrckarenje. I onda se postave mamci pa tko se upeca, upeca. Marketing samo postavi veci broj mamaca, ali ima njih i bez njega. 
E, sad, zeznuto je kad su i roditelji i djeca hrci, odose pare, treba imati dobru kontrolu. Ali ne vidim nista lose u tome, tko voli, nek izvoli. Ako novci nisu problem, a skupljanje donosi sitne radosti, sto da ne?! 
Super je bilo dok smo skupljali salvete, marke, znacke...pa je bilo "fino a jeftino", sad je problem financijske prirode, ali strasti su ostale iste  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> A što se skupljanja tiče... evo, kad je krenulo šire nabrajanje, sjetila sam se da postoji nešto što i sin i ja zdušno skupljamo, a to su žigovi HPO


E... sjetila sam se planinarenja na Tuhobiću. Milina, divno, sjeli mi na vrh, rasprostrli stvari, izvadili sendviče, stavili jakne da se suše. Nikoga, samo nas je mede bilo strah pa smo povremeno fićukali. Kad stiže četa planinara, sve u koloni, i počeše nas micat jer smo valjda zauzeli dio oko žiga. Otvore - nema žiga, di je žig, jesmo li mi vidili žig???? Koje razočarenje. Al smo se malo nasmijali poslije jer nismo u tom filmu od skupljanja žigova  :Grin: . Doduše, nismo većina nas, ima jedan što je nosi doma kamenje s planinarenja - pa se svađao samnom smije li se to u selidbi bacit.

----------


## Optimist

Meni su knjige bile posast kad je Vecernji, Jutarnji, koji li, krenuo s njima. 
Sad mi te knjige samo smetaju, vecinu nisam ni taknula, sto mi se cita, dignem u knjiznici. 
Volim kupiti knjige koje mi bas nesto znace, ostalo posudim i vratim. Ne skupljaju prasinu, a uvijek ih mogu opet posuditi ako mi bas ustrebaju.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Neki dan sam naletjela na starog frenda i ztak krene priča o svemu i svačemu i veli on kak skuplja marke. Uglavnom, sad i ja skupljam marke za njega. I baš mi je gušt. I sve mi je žao kaj i ih ne skupljam za sebe

----------


## Mojca

> X. Ali, Mojca, mislim da ćeš sama nadoći prirodno na to - ja sam (prije) mislila slično, da će je to nešto jako tangirati. Kako je u školi stasala, uz relativno dosta nepolaznika vjeronauka, to uopće nije bio neki issue - uspoređivanje u tom smislu. It's their thing pa se tada radi to i to. Zašto - beats me (fakat ne znam) - pa je moj odgovor uglavnom jer je takav običaj. Pa obradimo filzofski običaj as such - je li nužno dobar, je li nužno loš . Mi imamo druge stvari / vrijednosti. Ma, zapravo je sve to gušt - propitkivat, objašnjavat, odgajat .



Da, možda fakat sad previše brinem.

----------


## Lili75

Meni je prekrasno ovo kod Nano da djeca vole putovat s roditeljima, mi smo u istom điru i nastojat ćemo tu praksu njegovat.

----------


## Lili75

X na Optimist.

A s djecom ista situacija kao kod n.grace.

----------


## Optimist

A da ne ispadne da sam bas hrcak samo kad je produhovljenost u pitanju, kozmetika mi je slaba strana, posebno sjenila. Ajme, koji gust. Pa sjenila za palete, kupujes po jedno i kombiniras...aaaa, divota. 

Ali kad ponestane novaca, obustava prvo ide na takve izdatke i to je to, nema apstinencijske krize. 

Svatko ima svoje guste, bila to putovanja, knjige, auti, parfemi, odjeca...meni je sve to super dok je osoba zadovoljna i kad toga nema, dok joj materijalno ne predstavlja jedini izvor zadovoljstva i dok ne postane mjerilo za sve ostalo.

----------


## Optimist

I, napomena, s godinama sam sve manje hrcak. Stvari su me pocele gusiti. Zudim za renoviranjem stana u minimalistickom stilu. 
Ali kad pogledam sve te ukrase koje sam godinama skupljala, stegne me oko srca  :Grin:  Svaka stvarcica ima pricu i veze me za nesto. 
Ako se ikad odlucim na taj potez, Lili, zovem tebe da bez milosti to sve pobacas ili razdjelis  :Grin:

----------


## tanja_b

> E... sjetila sam se planinarenja na Tuhobiću. Milina, divno, sjeli mi na vrh, rasprostrli stvari, izvadili sendviče, stavili jakne da se suše. Nikoga, samo nas je mede bilo strah pa smo povremeno fićukali. Kad stiže četa planinara, sve u koloni, i počeše nas micat jer smo valjda zauzeli dio oko žiga. Otvore - nema žiga, di je žig, jesmo li mi vidili žig???? Koje razočarenje. Al smo se malo nasmijali poslije jer nismo u tom filmu od skupljanja žigova . Doduše, nismo većina nas, ima jedan što je nosi doma kamenje s planinarenja - pa se svađao samnom smije li se to u selidbi bacit.


Što, znači na Tuhobiću nema žiga  :Sad:  a taj nam baš fali...








 :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

mi smo jedan štambilj iskoristili za 15% popusta kod kupnje foto aparata, slučajno ispalo da smo vikend prije bili na izletu, a u tjednu je bila akcija

----------


## Lili75

> I, napomena, s godinama sam sve manje hrcak. Stvari su me pocele gusiti. Zudim za renoviranjem stana u minimalistickom stilu. 
> Ali kad pogledam sve te ukrase koje sam godinama skupljala, stegne me oko srca  Svaka stvarcica ima pricu i veze me za nesto. 
> Ako se ikad odlucim na taj potez, Lili, zovem tebe da bez milosti to sve pobacas ili razdjelis


Optimist rado ću se odazvati  :Smile: 

Mene to raščišćavanje prostora baš mentalno “pročisti“, ko neko oslobođenje  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Meni je prekrasno ovo kod Nano da djeca vole putovat s roditeljima, mi smo u istom điru i nastojat ćemo tu praksu njegovat.


Da. A i bude mi as u rukavu kad žicaju nekaj nerazumno. Odmah ubacim foru da treba štediti za xy destinaciju i da tko zna čega tamo sve ima. I do tada zaborave. Al imaju pravo na neku uspomenu koja nije magnet, pa makar to bile tenisice

----------


## tangerina

marie kondo kaže da nema nikakve koristi ako ti netko drugi pročisti prostor, jer ćeš ga opet natrpat, moraš to sam napravit  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Hahahaha, sad sam se sjetila onih DM-ovih markica  :lool: 
S kojim gustom sam ja njih lijepila u one knjizice...pa jos samo jedna-dvije do 15% i 20 % popusta..
Sva sam se bila rastuzila kad su presli na novi sistem, bilo je nesto bas u tom skupljanju i ljepljenju markica.

----------


## Optimist

> marie kondo kaže da nema nikakve koristi ako ti netko drugi pročisti prostor, jer ćeš ga opet natrpat, moraš to sam napravit


Moram prouciti tu personu  :Smile:  Vjerojatno ima pravo. 
Vec sam rascistila odjecu, pi*darije, dnevnike, pisma, visak posudja...ali u dnevnom boravku imamo preko cijelog zida od-do "biblioteku" s malo knjiga i puuuno ukrasa pa je to na "sve ili nista".

----------


## ina33

> Što, znači na Tuhobiću nema žiga  a taj nam baš fali...


 :Laughing: . To je bilo pred 3 god cca, sigurno se ta četa bunila pa je lokalno PD nadomjestilo žig  :Grin: . Nama je postalo glavna anegdota - hoćemo na izlet - šta ćemo uopće ić, nema žiga. Naime, ta predvodnica je svima onda vikala - nema žiga, uopće nema žiga  :Laughing: .

----------


## nevena

već smo imali jednu temu od hrčcima sječam se, a vidim da se i ova pretvorila u to
Moja starija je hrčak teški hrčak, a mladji nimalo nije. Njemu ništa ne treba i bez problema baci stvar ili nekome pokloni ako zaključi da mu ne treba...
Ja bi se trebala ugledati na njega
Ja teško bacam a kad bacim ili poklonim osjećam takvo oslobođenje i uvijek mislim sutra ću to ponoviti ali jok prodje me osjećaj

----------


## tanja_b

> . To je bilo pred 3 god cca, sigurno se ta četa bunila pa je lokalno PD nadomjestilo žig . Nama je postalo glavna anegdota - hoćemo na izlet - šta ćemo uopće ić, nema žiga. Naime, ta predvodnica je svima onda vikala - nema žiga, uopće nema žiga .


Dobro onda  :Grin: 
Ne razumije to nitko tko nije probao... kao ni tugu i potištenost kad je, tada 13-godišnjaku, dnevnik HPO potpuno pokisao na Dinari i sve su stranice bile mokre... i sreću kad smo uspjeli "spasiti" dnevnik sušeći stranicu po stranicu nad peći u domu  :Smile:  
To sakupljanje ne može se mjeriti s kupnjom figurica na kiosku ili dućanu. Ili na internetu.

----------


## Mima

.. a kad ih sve skupiš dobiješ (platiš) značku .. pa nema te figurice  :Grin:

----------


## Barbi

Vidim da se ovdje miješaju dvije sklonosti - sklonost kupovanju i sklonost čuvanju i gomilanju.
Moji su bili izuzetno skloni ovoj prvoj, nakon što se nešto kupi i nije više toliko napeto, bitan je sam čin razmjene novca za stvar. 
U vrtićkoj dobi sam tu njihovu sklonost držala pod kontrolom tijekom godine, ali ljetni boravak kod bake i dide na moru bi razjario zmaja.  :Laughing: 
Jedne godine su donijeli doma veliku plastičnu kutiju punu puncatu nekih žetona koji su se kupovali na kiosku  :Rolling Eyes:  ja misliim da je moj otac ostavio par stotina kuna na to.  :drama: 
Legendarna izjava moje kćeri dostojna prave ovisnice o shoppingu  :lool:  bila je nakon žicanja dida kupi ovo, dida kupi ono i njegovog odbijanja Dida kupi bilo što!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> Ne razumije to nitko tko nije probao... kao ni tugu i potištenost kad je, tada 13-godišnjaku, dnevnik HPO potpuno pokisao na Dinari i sve su stranice bile mokre... i sreću kad smo uspjeli "spasiti" dnevnik sušeći stranicu po stranicu nad peći u domu


 :Heart:  i poluplaninarski  :grouphug: . Ja bih sretna bila da moja hoće u planine, pa neka i žigove skuplja. Trenutno je jedino moguće ako stavi slušalice i sluša svoju playlistu. Ja sam zadnja za rugat se, ja skupljam... kupaće kostime  :Laughing: . Svaki mi je žao bacit.... jer možda je to zadnji koji mi baš dobro stoji. 

Ali, marketinških obećanja - raznoraznih gluposti na koji će oni sve više i sve više, u eri Cambridge Analytice, spinova, Bučevićki itd. nailazit - je po meni važan. Sve smo više Kupci. Jednostavno, stalno radit odmak od prodaje raznoraznih gluposti - od demifistificiranja "Najdepresivnijeg dana u godini" (stvorenog za push prodaje putovanja) pa nadalje. U to spada bilo koji uskličnik. Puštat Dubiozu i "Kupi", TBF i "Šareni artikal" - ma, ima baš divne glazbene lektire i čak pogodne i za tu dob  :Smile: .

----------


## Cubana

> U vrtićkoj dobi sam tu njihovu sklonost držala pod kontrolom tijekom godine, ali ljetni boravak kod bake i dide na moru bi razjario zmaja.


Ja sam i tome nasla lijeka. Jbt, ja sam totalni diktator  :Laughing: 
Dakle, štandovi su bili dozvoljeni (i dogovoreni) samo petkom, kada su mogli dobiti neku sitnicu.
Da toga nije bilo ne znam koliko bi moji starci love stukli i brijem da bi mi ih za tjedan dana poslali busom u zg. Moji su na moru bili bar mjesec i pol i bez tog dogovora tako nešto ne bi nikako funkcioniralo.

----------


## Barbi

Cubana, i ja sam pokušavala slične dogovore ali bezuspješno. Baka i dida su ih bili željni jer ih nisu viđali baš tokom godine (daleko smo a svi su tada radili) pa je baka kompenzirala nakuhavanjem po željama i pečenjem kolača a dida kupovanjem gluparija.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ja sam bila dislocirana pa me nisu šljivili.
Ali evo, kažem, prošlo je to sve već odavno. Smijemo se kad se sjetimo.
Ovo sa planinarskim žigovima mi je super.  :Heart:  Nisam ni znala da to postoji.

----------


## jelena.O

ima moj veliki set kamenja sve popisano i složeno, i mali je počeo

uz to veliki ima brdo maketa, koje je moral skloniti u šupu i garažu

----------


## tanja_b

> Ovo sa planinarskim žigovima mi je super.  Nisam ni znala da to postoji.


Postoji već dugo, vidi: http://www.hps.hr/info/planinarske-obilaznice/
Nekad sam skupljala i više tih obilaznica, ali malo-pomalo sam odustajala jer nikad nije bilo prilike za "skupi ih sve". Sad skupljamo samo HPO, sin i ja (MM ide na sve izlete, ali ne skuplja žigove jer ga to uopće ne zanima  :Grin:  ). I drago mi je zbog toga jer u suprotnom, sigurno me ne bi uspio nagovoriti da odemo na neke udaljenije i organizacijski zahtjevnije planine (Biokovo, Dinara, otočke planine), a na kojima smo svi skupa na kraju uživali.
Meni je to drag hobi već i zato jer iza svakog od tih žigova stoji neka priča.

----------


## Mima

MM i ja smo skupljali HPO i Hrvatske planinarske kuće .. ima i nekih fora malih obilaznica, na primjer Kameni svati u 4 godišnja doba.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Volim kupiti knjige koje mi bas nesto znace, ostalo posudim i vratim. Ne skupljaju prasinu, a uvijek ih mogu opet posuditi ako mi bas ustrebaju.


Ovog sam se sjetila nedavno, da mogu knjižnicu koristiti kao ormar, jer sam shvatila da mi se neke knjige nikako ne sviđaju i da ih ne želim doma, a ako slučajno zatrebaju tamo ih mogu posuditi. Još samo da ih pitam udomljavaju li knjiga.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovog sam se sjetila nedavno, da mogu knjižnicu koristiti kao ormar, jer sam shvatila da mi se neke knjige nikako ne sviđaju i da ih ne želim doma, a ako slučajno zatrebaju tamo ih mogu posuditi. Još samo da ih pitam udomljavaju li knjiga.


Ovisi u koju knjižnicu uđeš - neke jednostavno nemaju mjesta. U našoj povremeno postave košaru "slobodno uzmite" i u nju se može istrpati višak knjiga, ali je količina ograničena. Nove i dobro očuvane knjige uzmu, a ostale idu u tu košaru. Svojevremeno je i u KC Peščenica bila jedna polica za razmjenu knjiga - pisalo je nešto slično: Slobodno uzmite i slobodno ostavite...

Ja sam nedavno raščišćavala bratov stan, a unutra brdoooo SF literature (paperback) na engleskom jeziku. Sad je hrpa u mojoj garaži. Neke će se vratiti, neke ne. Kad napravim reda, ako mi se bude dalo oglasit ću ovdje da prodajem ili darujem. Čekam proljeće da razapnem šatorsko krilo i poredam ih gore, jer za sada su u Lidlovoj velikoj torbi.

----------


## lovelylace

Kako Optima kaze i mene guse materijalne stvare, stvaraju mi kak se kaze visual noise. 
Sto se tice malog tu se najvise nerviram jer njegovi frendovi u vrticu uvijek imaju najnovije setove igracaka i naravno u prici sa njima i on pozeli svasta. Pokusavamo mukotrpnim objasnjavanjem pojasniti da ce uvijek biti netko s vise igracaka, novijim autom i vecim stanom i da je to sve normalno no da zaista nema potrebe da gomilamo figurice s kojima se uostalom ne igra te da od stana radimo trgovinu igrackama. S obzirom da je za sada jedinac voli jako aktivnosti u kojima i mi sudjelujemo, drustvene igre, rolanje, voznju bajkom, tenis s tatom, planinarenje.
No sve te nase price padnu u vodu kada se pojave djed i baka, uvijek mu nose nekakve glupave sitnice koje ga uvesele na pet minuta i onda padnu u zaborav. Uzas kak mu se dodvoravaju, za tih 30 kn koliko potrose radije bih da ga izvedu u muzej, setnju gradom, da odu u zoo...nego da ga vode u konzum i sl. trgovine. Nazalost ne daju da im se objasni, to je njihova shema i tako funkcioniraju. Nabavili su mu cijeli set zdravoljubaca s kojima ne znam sto cu, svaki put dobije paketic superzingsa kada se vide, kupuju mu gumene bombone koje on doma ne jede, pokusala sam ih odnjeti u vrtic no i oni ih odbijaju dati djeci. Znaci mogu ih samo baciti. Zali boze 10 kn, deset po deset i mogao je vec lijepo iznos na racunu skupiti.

----------


## jelena.O

Je S Starcima zna biti teško ali ponekad se mogu izvesti na istu visinu duljinu kako bi želite.mrni je to i uspjelo ali kroz duže vrijeme i mukotrpni razgovor

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne uzimam u trgovinama naljepnice. Frendica mi kaže - ali to njih čini sretnima. Okej, i Coca Cola bi ih činila sretnima, pa ...

----------


## Peterlin

"Skupi ih sve" je sustavno treniranje potrošačkog mentaliteta i konzumerizma. Ljudi su o tome pisali stručne članke više puta. Ovaj sam doslovce prvi našla https://hrcak.srce.hr/file/274279 Inače, mi nismo to izbjegavali, ali ni poticali. Ako su djeca slučajno bila za nešto zainteresirana (npr. sličice Životinjsko carstvo) to smo dopuštali, ali ovo drugo - kad na blagajni za potrošenih 50 kn dobiješ neko "gomno" koje vrijedi 3 kn, to smo izbjegavali. "Skupi ih sve" može se napraviti i na pametniji način, onako kako je tanja_b opisala. Radioamateri imaju sličnu foru - treba skupiti sve vrhove ili otoke s kojih se mogu javiti (moj sin bi znao više o tome) i slično... Možeš doma napraviti "skupi ih sve" na jednostavan način - napraviš tablicu za izgradnju korisnih navika, npr. daješ smajlića svako jutro kad odnesu suđe od doručka u suđericu ili sudoper. Tko skupi sve od cijelog tjedna, dobije nešto za nagradu (pol sata crtića, mlatim bzvz).

----------


## Jelena

> Ne uzimam u trgovinama naljepnice. Frendica mi kaže - ali to njih čini sretnima. Okej, i Coca Cola bi ih činila sretnima, pa ...


Meni su naljepnice OK, što ne znači da ću kupiti i album. Ali mi je užas sakupljanje plišanaca i ostalih igračaka. Ne podnosim ni kinder jaja, ni velika, ni mala, ni slična jaja sa zapakiranim smećem i nije mi jasno kako nema jače kampanje protiv toga. 

Moja glavna dva razloga su što imam ograničen prostor doma, nemam gdje držati to smeće, a drugi je što je to s ekološkog stanovišta užas. Imaš aluminijsku omot, pa plastično jaje, pa bezveznu nepotrebnu i nečitku papirnatu uputu i unutra smeće od plastične igračke s kojim se dijete uopće ne igra, ali će svakako spremiti u neku kutiju pa će se poslije povlačiti po sobi. I još 30 g čokolade ili koliko je već, nemam pojma. 

I sličice su smeće često, ali ima i zgodnih edukativnih albuma. Ja sam čak neke skupljala s malim koje su mi se činile zgodnim, ali mi se činilo nakon nekog vremena da malog ne zanima više. Možda bi me više pilio da mu nisam dala da skuplja.

Isto tako mi se čini da nije čak ni loše da se mijenjaju u školi za sličice. I ovako se nešto mijenjaju pa ja kupim kvalitetne olovke i gumice, a on se bezveze s nekim zamijeni i donese doma neke loše. Bolje da sličice mijenja.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Evo, npr u Nizozemskim dućanima često dijele sjemenje za povrće i cvijeće. I to onak jako zgodno zapakirano u male razradive posudice, kako bi djeca,  a i odrasli naučili kako nešto posadit. Meni je to genijalno.

----------


## Lili75

Baš cool  :Zaljubljen:

----------

